# allegan dam...all i can say is WOW



## MPsteelheader (May 2, 2000)

went allegan dam today for a few casts...

all i can say is the crowd at tippy in the peak is better behaved than this crowd...

all i had was waders on and some hell's angels lookin' dude looked like he wanted to kill me!

i didn't say a word...

then he stared me down the whole time i was fishing down there...

anyways as far as fish go the kzoo has some skamania up by the dam no fresh fish by any means...

the dnr biologist said there were a few kings caught down river by the charters...

i don't know how to "vertical drift" like the rest of the crowd there so i didn't hook(snag) scwat...

if you get the courage to fish there I would recommend jigs and bobbers with spawn because its deep and slow water up there...

all i can say about that dam is WOW...

cya on the river...

mark


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, the Allegan dam ranks right up there with Tippy as one of the worst places to go during the salmon run, but no one believes that until they've seen it with their own eyes. You think it was bad on a weekend in late August? Wait a month and then...oh boy!  

Oh well, it's salmon season...most people seem to not care what goes on during the fall, so why should I waste any more brain cells b****ing about it? November can't get here quick enough as far as I'm concerned...


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

thousandcasts said:


> November can't get here quick enough as far as I'm concerned...


I'm with you Steve, can't wait for the fall Steelies. Untill then, you'll see me at the street at night during the week, and the weekends bird hunting


----------



## ZobZob (Oct 27, 2002)

I was that hell's angel looking dude. I'll see you down at the river boy and teach you a lesson!

I'm just kidding... couldn't resist :lol: 

Zob


----------



## bigsid (Jan 13, 2003)

I've often wondered what it's like down there. I think I've heard enough!

Sid


----------



## Black Ghost (Jul 3, 2002)

I went their once during salmon season in the early 80s, not been back since.

It appears "The Horrors" continue, thought snagging was outlawed years ago.

BTW, fellows my friends out in Washington and Oregon have the same issues as we do during salmon season. Let me tell you I think its worse out there from what they describe, lots of unemployment and druggos, plus they have their cars stolen and broken into regularly when on the rivers.

BG


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Well I was hoping the Wow was good stuff. I was planning on heading to the Joe in the morning, saw the Wow, thought, maybe Allegan is the way to go....sounds like I'll stick with the Joe. 

Was there a couple of days ago, no crowd, fewer fish and not alot of water. Should wait, but what the heck, it's fishing.


----------



## bigsid (Jan 13, 2003)

2PawsRiver said:


> Was there a couple of days ago, no crowd, fewer fish and not alot of water. Should wait, but what the heck, it's fishing.



I like your attitude!!!!

Sid


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Personally I like to stay away from the area around the dam. I know the fish get stacked up there, but it's too frustrating if you ask me. I like to fish the lower river sections. Where I slip back through holes that I can't tell if theres fish in them or not, and just hope I get lucky. Kind of like gambling, only I don't have anything to loose.
Hey MP, I've heard you speak of the vertical drifting with floating line before. What exactly is it these guys are doing that makes them snaggers? I'm curious because I normally use floating line with an indicator/corky when I'm nymphing, and I never thought of it as being a killer method for snagging or lining. In fact I don't see how anyone could snag using this method. Of course maybe thats why I don't have alot of success when I'm doing it. Could you, or anyone else who knows what your talking about enlighten me so that I don't inadvertently appear to be a snagger while using this method?


----------



## MPsteelheader (May 2, 2000)

at allegan they stand on a 25' wall, drop their line straight down the wall into the turbines and seriously count to 30...

then "sweep...FISH ON"...almost every fish was fouled...

the only fish that were fair/landed were the ones that were hooked with spawn...

cya on the river,

mark


----------



## MPsteelheader (May 2, 2000)

erik as far as floating line...

its gets a little questionable to me especially in the spring when steelhead are on the beds...

the reason why is how floating line can "swing" the bait perfectly at the right depth into a steelhead's mouth especially in our case on the dow...

i try to steer clear in the spring because of that...

you know what though after long thought and consideration...

as long as you fair hook a fish legally you have the right to keep it...

cya on the river,

mark


----------



## ForestFisher (May 26, 2004)

I wonder if those Alleganite's really like eating those big nasty salmon THAT much , that they act like lions sitting on a fresh kill . Why don't they just go to the grocery store and buy some nice freash fish , that way they could get some soap , and some deoderant while they're at it . LOL . All my relatives are from Allegan , and you probably saw some of them if you think they were Hell's Angles . A bunch of slobs down there . I almost feel sorry for them , they're missing the joy of fishing . All I can say if you go there is CCW , and keep it loaded ! 
Went to Hamilton dam today , caught a little pike and saw one guy with a skam on . Other than that is was quiet , kind of nice . 
-F.F.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Doesnt sound like I had near as much entertainment on the St Joe, though the weather was great, wasnt a whole lot of water but enough to bounce a quarter ounce of lead. Saw a real nice Steelhead caught. He thought he was a rocket and for the first minute spent more time in the air then water, cleared at least 6 feet once.

Saw a natural fisherman try to set the hook but missed. An Osprey dove for one but missed. Was something to see though, a bird that big hitting the water, flew back up to about 50, suspended and shook himself dry.

I didnt even have a run, but it was good day of fishing.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Yes there are some pretty grizzly lookin folks at the Dam area, that's why I use a boat. Love to fish here more than the Joe any day. No charters, not many houses, not too many high speed boats running ya down. But if you are a bankie, It's not a good place to bring the family, at least until Nov, Dec, when most of the idiots are out hunting with guns....! :tdo12: 

If I were you guys, I would stick with the Joe and the Dow.


----------



## allegan whitetailer (Jul 9, 2004)

Hey! havent been to the dam in years. never did have any luck there. down stream is the way to go. I was over at swan creek tubes the week before last. talk about a snorefest. not a darned fish anywhere. I was wondering if they were even running yet. didn't make it over to the bear so no Idea there. anyway does anyone know why they drained swan creek? the dam at the tubes is open and the pond above is now a mosquito garden. I am guessing they might be afraid a fish might live there so keep it dry and that solves the problem. I would think they would want it full at winter at least..


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Wouldn't matter if there were fish at the tubes anyway since it is closed to fishing. Of course I was looking for people there yesterday and there are fish, and CO's.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

heheheh, I was wondering if anyone was gonna say anything. Good to hear the good guys are still hunting the Bad! I have heard of a few be written up at the Dam too.


----------



## ForestFisher (May 26, 2004)

Hey guys , question . There are lots of creeks that get salmon right , then why do they close swan ? I've always wondered that . I understand the timing issue and I'm sure it gets its fair share of violators , but then why not close Allegan Dam every fall . That would save way more fish than just closeing one creek . Do they close the whole thing or just the part below those tubes ? Well , just a bunch of questions . Good luck guys - FF


----------

